# [Origin] Shift 2: Mehrfachinstallation mit verschiedenen Accounts möglich?



## TornadoX (2. August 2012)

*[Origin] Shift 2: Mehrfachinstallation mit verschiedenen Accounts möglich?*

Moin!

Also ich habe einen PC und einen Laptop, auf beiden Geräten habe ich Shift 2 über meinen Origin-Account installiert. Ein Freund von mir hat auch Shift 2 und wir würden das gerne hier bei mir zusammen online spielen, also einer am PC und einer am Laptop. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass das Spiel bzw. der Key an das EA-Konto gebunden wird. Er hat natürlich einen anderen Key als ich und auch ein anderes EA-Konto. Wenn er jetzt mit seinem Konto auf einem der Geräte spielen will, ist das möglich ohne das vorherige Löschen meiner Shift-2-Installation? Er müsste ja dann wohl Shift 2 erneut über Origin herunterladen und installieren, weil es bei mir ja mit meinem Key installiert ist. Aber kann das Spiel mehrfach installiert werden? Oder gibt es sonst eine Möglichkeit, dass er mit seinem Account auf einem der Geräte spielt? Es geht halt darum, dass wir beide in Autolog bzw. das EA-Konto eingeloggt sein müssen um online zu spielen und dort kann man pro Account logischerweise nur 1x angemeldet sein, also brauchen wir 2 verschiedene Accounts. Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen kann!

Gruß
TornadoX


----------



## JensderRoggi (3. August 2012)

deleted


----------



## TornadoX (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Origin] Shift 2: Mehrfachinstallation mit verschiedenen Accounts möglich?*

Das wäre natürlich super. Aber eigentlich musste doch der "CD-Key" in der Registry auch geändert werden oder nicht? Der steht unter "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Electronic Arts\EA Core\Staging\eadm\eadm\online_content\nfsshift2\ergc" und enthält meinen Key, der müsste ja eigentlich dann geändert werden?


----------



## AchtBit (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Origin] Shift 2: Mehrfachinstallation mit verschiedenen Accounts möglich?*

Wennn du Glück hast, wird der Key nur bei der Installation überprüft. Könnte gehen mit An - Abmelden. Wenn der Key aber geprüft wird dann, hast schlechte Karten. Was in der Registry steht ist nur ein Signatur so wie CHC32 bei Dateien. Das bringt nix wenn du das änderst. Notfalls könnte eine Neuinstallation, ins selbe Verzeichnis mit einem anderen Benutzer, auch funzen. Dann könnt ihr im schnellem Benutzerwechsel zocken.


----------

